# In which country is the Canon EOS R3 the cheapest, and most expensive?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 1, 2021)

> It’s always fun to look at the pricing of camera gear in various countries. Well, maybe it’s not so much fun when you live in the countries where gear costs the most.
> Nukeni has done up a price comparison of the Canon EOS R3 in 26 different countries, and there is quite a difference between the top and bottom.
> From Nukemi
> We investigated prices across 166 countries, and published the prices from the 26 countries from which we retrieved prices. When taxes were not included in prices on the websites, we calculated the totals with tax, using the information on taxes in each country available on Avalara. The countries we added taxes to are the US and Canada. The US and Canada have different tax rates depending on where you make purchases, so we show two prices, one for the product purchased in the location with the lowest tax rate, and one...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2021)

This won’t surprise @AlanF.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 1, 2021)

Great, we’re only the second most expensive


----------



## InchMetric (Nov 1, 2021)

It seems hard to separate national taxes from price in some instances. When VAT is baked in, that isn't quite the same as different pricing for different markets. I could add that there's a ~10% difference around the US depending on state sales taxes having nothing to do with Canon pricing.


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Nov 1, 2021)

Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


----------



## yyzeagle (Nov 1, 2021)

It won't matter much for some time. Inventory will be king.


----------



## InchMetric (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


Do we really need to go here on a camera discussion site? China shows that socialism and cheap prices aren't exclusive.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


So do we and the R3 is $500 cheaper here in Denmark than in the UK :|

It's much more about what the (local) market are willing to pay. Inside the EU, am I willing to accept the hazzle iof returns etc to save $570 on a $7500 item?
Possibly not.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2021)

I posted a thread showing how Canon price gouges the UK. Canon charges ~11% more in the UK than in the EU, despite we all having the same warranty laws etc. This price gouging is real and independent of health care costs etc etc. Nikon and Sony have a much smaller differential. Canon screws Norway as well.





Canon price gouging in UK


Those of us who remember the UK before we were members of the European single market may recall being price gouged by certain companies. Post-Brexit it's beginning to re-emerge and Canon is leading the way. Based on an exchange rate of £1 = 1.15 €, Canon's latest products are 11% higher here...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> This won’t surprise @AlanF.


And, there are those who believe that the sole philosophy of Canon is to keep its customers happy.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2021)

I paid the full UK whack for the R5, RF 100-500mm and 100-400mm. My future purchases are going to be from trusted grey market dealers who give warranties at much lower prices.


----------



## Fischer (Nov 1, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I am lucky to almost always get a special deal which is cheaper than US-prices, but this time its 6.000, so the same as the US in spite of a hefty local discount. Buying in China can be a pain. I have sometimes done it with lenses because of the price differential. Not sure I would buy a camera there unless I moved back. And I'm not buying this camera anyway as I hate the large format body.


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 1, 2021)

Gotta find a way to buy from china into EU and avoid robbery customs charges.


----------



## Fischer (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


Maybe. Should we mention health care is both free and better in several places where the camera is much cheaper than the UK?


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2021)

It comes as absolutely no surprise to me that the UK has the most expensive prices.

But we have a choice.

Why pay extortionate prices to a UK retailer, and only get a one-year warranty, when you can order a body from Hong Kong, and get it legally for about 25% less, with a free full 3 year parts and labour local warranty, and delivered to your door within 4-5 working days?

I got my R5, complete with EF adaptor, for £3280, back in January, from Panamoz in Hong Kong. They now sell it for £3140, and they only advertise what they have in stock.

The current price (with adaptor) from UK retailers is £4299, and that’s just for the body and doesn’t include the adaptor!

Spoiler alert - Panamoz don’t currently have the R3 in stock, but check daily!

I have no connection with Panamoz other than as a very satisfied customer.


----------



## toodamnice (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.



ha ha ha nothing is _free_


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Nov 1, 2021)

UK prices… pathetic.


----------



## USMarineCorpsVet (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


I don't think the argument here is anything close to being correct or logical. People in the United States who buy a $6000.00 camera most likely have health insurance. It's not a decision between health insurance and expensive cameras. Ludicrous analogy.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2021)

entoman said:


> It comes as absolutely no surprise to me that the UK has the most expensive prices.
> 
> But we have a choice.
> 
> ...


As I wrote, I will be doing that from now on. I got my R5 August a year ago from a UK dealer. It usually takes a while for newly released high-demand lines to be available from grey market sellers, and those very importers were cashing in last year and selling at a premium over UK prices. Also, there are often teething problems with new lines, and the cameras have to be sent back to Canon for fixing, which the grey market sellers won't find easy because they rely on UK repair services for their warranties, not Canon. Several CR members had motherboards replaced by Canon. So, grey market sources are better for established lines.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 1, 2021)

I looked at Panamoz at their price for an R5 body with EF adapter and it is $4148US, while buying direct from a US Canon dealer would be $3999US.

Neither price includes sales tax and I have no idea if Panamoz charges sales tax. In the US, sales tax can be avoided (but still paid) by purchasing through B&H and their PayBoo card.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 1, 2021)

Just „Meh!“ to this extreme milking.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 1, 2021)

Must remember to put my prices up


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I looked at Panamoz at their price for an R5 body with EF adapter and it is $4148US, while buying direct from a US Canon dealer would be $3999US.
> 
> Neither price includes sales tax and I have no idea if Panamoz charges sales tax. In the US, sales tax can be avoided (but still paid) by purchasing through B&H and their PayBoo card.


That price of $4148 includes 20% VAT for sales to the UK and 3 yrs warranty. So, it's equivalent to $3480 before taxes, $500 less than the USA price.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 1, 2021)

Alan,
I had selected USD for my currency. Not sure why they would add VAT to a US order, but who knows.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Nov 1, 2021)

The joys of being a photographer in the UK!


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 1, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Alan,
> I had selected USD for my currency. Not sure why they would add VAT to a US order, but who knows.


it knows where you are enquiring from?


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> As I wrote, I will be doing that from now on. I got my R5 August a year ago from a UK dealer. It usually takes a while for newly released high-demand lines to be available from grey market sellers, and those very importers were cashing in last year and selling at a premium over UK prices. Also, there are often teething problems with new lines, and the cameras have to be sent back to Canon for fixing, which the grey market sellers won't find easy because they rely on UK repair services for their warranties, not Canon. Several CR members had motherboards replaced by Canon. So, grey market sources are better for established lines.


Agreed. As a matter of course, I always wait until a product has been on the market for about 6 months, before ordering, by which time any initial firmware or hardware issues should have been resolved. Grey exporters have a fast turnover, so it’s fairly safe to say that after 6 months any major issues should have been sorted. Also, by then the price will have dropped from Canon’s traditionally high launch prices.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 1, 2021)

Mikehit said:


> it knows where you are enquiring from?


Good guess, but I'm in California.


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I looked at Panamoz at their price for an R5 body with EF adapter and it is $4148US, while buying direct from a US Canon dealer would be $3999US.
> 
> Neither price includes sales tax and I have no idea if Panamoz charges sales tax. In the US, sales tax can be avoided (but still paid) by purchasing through B&H and their PayBoo card.


Yes, America is a vastly greater market than the UK, so bulk purchasing brings prices right down. I dare say that Canon USA obtains their stock at a fraction of the cost that the UK distributors pay. You are very lucky in the US to have huge companies like B&H, Adorama etc who can bulk buy and reduce costs even further.

The costs I quoted include all taxes. I did once had a camera intercepted by customs, I was charged £30 and it was released to me immediately. I emailed Panamoz and told them about it, and within 12 hours they had reimbursed me for the £30. It took a total of 5 working days from ordering to receipt.

I’ve never had an order take longer than 6 working days and sometimes if ordered on a Monday night I have the item by the Thursday morning. It’s extremely rare for this company to get a bad review from a buyer.


----------



## MythPlayer (Nov 1, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> Do we really need to go here on a camera discussion site? China shows that socialism and cheap prices aren't exclusive.


EOS R3 in china have no GPS


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


Well, Australia has free health care (but options for private insurance as well) so probably not exactly equivalent to the NHS - but we get reciprocal access.
The website seems to be down.
Digidirect have it for
AUD8,399 (with 5 year local Canon warranty)
USD6,551 (0.78 exchange rate ie 3 points higher than the mid market rate given that is what you would pay via credit card)
USD596 <edited> is the 10% GST that is bundled in it
USD5,955 <edited> is the Australian equivalent ex-tax price to the USD5,999 that B&H have it priced at. Freight has been excluded.

Of course, we have no option but to pay the 10% GST so the initial post with USD6,456.12 seems about right.

The R5 has dropped in price locally over the last 15 months by about AUD1k from AUD6600 to ~AUD5600 from multiple retailers now... about USD3900 in ex-tax dollars with 5 year warranty.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 1, 2021)

I do find it irritating that Canon global charges varying prices to different countries/regions of the world. 
Yes, the end price will be different due to taxes/VAT, but in my mind that should be the only difference. 
The costs to ship a pallet of cameras from Japan to either the US or England/EU should be nearly identical. Sigh....


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2021)

entoman said:


> I got my R5, complete with EF adaptor, for £3280, back in January, from Panamoz in Hong Kong. They now sell it for £3140, and they only advertise what they have in stock.


I just checked www.price.com.hk, and there are noone advertising the R3 just yet.
HK pricing was significantly lower than mainland China prices when I lived there, that it was worthwhile for me to fly down there for a weekend trip, just to buy flashes and lenses.


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5 has dropped in price locally over the last 15 months by about AUD1k from AUD6600 to ~AUD5600 from multiple retailers now... about USD3900 in ex-tax dollars with 5 year warranty.


A 5 year warranty is a pretty good deal, I don’t know anywhere else where you can get that.

I guess the logic is that if a camera is going to fail it will usually happen within the first few weeks or months, so a 5 year warranty will probably create not many more claims than a shorter one.

The 5 year warranty nevertheless will give purchasers much greater confidence than the one year warranty that’s more commonplace in many parts of the world.


----------



## TinTin (Nov 1, 2021)

domo_p1000 said:


> The joys of being a photographer in the UK!


Not just photography: apparently, the German car manufacturers refer to the UK (or, more correctly, GB) as "Treasure Island".

It looks like NZ is another Treasure Island.

The one that surprised me is Ireland (the Republic of Ireland), because it's an EU country and the whole of the EU is a "single market" (a very important principle within the EU), meaning that an Irish citizen has the right to purchase from anywhere within the EU (wherever it is cheapest) without any import duties (which are non-existent between EU countries). And, as far as warranties go, the EU tends to fine companies which try to divvy-up the "single market".

The way round this is different specification products. This may apply to cars (UK and Ireland would have the driver's position on the opposite side from the general EU), but as far as cameras are concerned, the only difference I can think of would be the power socket. I think it's standard across Europe for the supplied charger (universal voltage -- Europe has standardised, anyway) to have a separate power lead with the requisite plug on the end (whereas in North America, the supplied charger has a fold-away 2-pin connector?). The power leads are inexpensive from third parties, so it's difficult to see the justification for large differences in price across European nations.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2021)

According to that list, price of R3 in India is lower by few bucks than US.


----------



## Roo (Nov 1, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Well, Australia has free health care (but options for private insurance as well) so probably not exactly equivalent to the NHS - but we get reciprocal access.
> The website seems to be down.
> Digidirect have it for
> AUD8,399 (with 5 year local Canon warranty)
> ...


Just need to fix up your GST calculation

USD6,551 (0.78 exchange rate ie 3 points higher than the mid market rate given that is what you would pay via credit card)
USD*596 *is the 10% GST that is bundled in it
USD*5,955* is the Australian equivalent ex-tax price to the USD5,999 that B&H have it priced at. Freight has been excluded.

Moving from a 2 year to a 5 year warranty a couple of years ago was a surprisingly good move by Canon Australia.


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 1, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I do find it irritating that Canon global charges varying prices to different countries/regions of the world.
> Yes, the end price will be different due to taxes/VAT, but in my mind that should be the only difference.
> The costs to ship a pallet of cameras from Japan to either the US or England/EU should be nearly identical. Sigh....


In your mind, how do you account for fluctuating currencies?


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 1, 2021)

pixel8foto said:


> In your mind, how do you account for fluctuating currencies?


I would assume Canon global would set individual country/region pricing based upon the average local currency exchange rate versus the Japanese Yen. Obviously that doesn't take into consideration short term variances, but if they use relatively long term averages, it would be fairer to countries being charged higher than the US pays. Even if it means I would pay more in California, it seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 2, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I would assume Canon global would set individual country/region pricing based upon the average local currency exchange rate versus the Japanese Yen. Obviously that doesn't take into consideration short term variances, but if they use relatively long term averages, it would be fairer to countries being charged higher than the US pays. Even if it means I would pay more in California, it seems like the right thing to do.


So if nationX keeps its currency cheap (say to boost local exports), every other country should have to pay over the odds for imports of goods from nationY to ensure the price paid for imported goods bought in nationX remain globally competitive?

What about local wage differences, size of country, local distribution costs, volumes. Container costs vary massively between different ports. Barely scratching the surface. There are just too many variables.


----------



## dominic_siu (Nov 2, 2021)

R3 price should be cheapest in the world, when official price announced will update again


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 2, 2021)

pixel8foto said:


> So if nationX keeps its currency cheap (say to boost local exports), every other country should have to pay over the odds for imports of goods from nationY to ensure the price paid for imported goods bought in nationX remain globally competitive?
> 
> What about local wage differences, size of country, local distribution costs, volumes. Container costs vary massively between different ports. Barely scratching the surface. There are just too many variables.


Pricing from Canon Global to any individual region / country should be based on each individual nation's / region's exchange rate. If nation X artificially pushes it's currency up or down, it wouldn't (and doesn't) affect nation Y.

Local wage issues are simply that - a local only issue.

Yes, there is a substantial difference in current container shipping from country to country. Globally, it is up more than 350% over 2020.

Per Freightos, the current cost per full 40 foot container from Japan to the US is ~$17380 and to northern Europe is ~$14260.

I have absolutely no idea how many R5s/R6s can be packed into a full 40 foot container, but I would guess at least 2500 in retail packaging. That says the US should pay ($17380-$14260)/2500 or $1.25 more per camera than an R5/R6 destined for the UK/EU. Surely not enough to justify any difference in MAP pricing let alone the dramatically different advertised pricing between the USA and the UK/EU.

Note, my argument isn't for cheaper pricing in the US, but fairer pricing world-wide -even if it costs me more.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't believe that Canon global sets the selling price for individual countries. Canon is broken up into several sub companies that set prices for countries in their regions. As to how those prices are set, we don't know. Are their hidden taxes like B&O taxes that the regional distributors pay, what is their cost for wages for repair facilities, what do they pay for rent, for insurance, for transportation, and for fringe benefits for their employees? How much fraud loss is there? There can be a lot of hidden costs. Some companies in the US can negotiate long term tax exemptions if they locate in certain states or cities. The costs or savings from those hidden items can be very substantial. Big companies are not stupid, they get the best deals they can but they also include the hidden costs in their prices.

Its not the simple task that some think it is.


----------



## maulanawale (Nov 2, 2021)

Not that I think it is a factor taken into account for pricing, but I would also factor in, when judging how fair or unfair, cheap or expensive an item is, how many working hours at minimum salary would take for an average person to be able to afford said item.
As an example, I live in the UK although I'm Spanish. Comparing myself with my University friends, all working in similar (if not identical) roles in the aeronautical/aerospace/IT field, my net salary is up to 40% higher that some of theirs while the cost of living is perhaps 5 or 10% higher here. 
As I said, I don't think Canon (nor anyone for that matter) factors this in when setting prices, but I think makes the comparison a bit more apples to apples when it is considered. Of course there's always overall "winners" and "losers" having countries with higher salaries, lower taxes and cheaper prices as well as the opposite. But still, in "me tiny head", it makes some sense.

Side note, as mentioned by some, Panamoz is highly recommended. Bought some of my Sony gear from them and never had a problem


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> A 5 year warranty is a pretty good deal, I don’t know anywhere else where you can get that.
> 
> I guess the logic is that if a camera is going to fail it will usually happen within the first few weeks or months, so a 5 year warranty will probably create not many more claims than a shorter one.
> 
> The 5 year warranty nevertheless will give purchasers much greater confidence than the one year warranty that’s more commonplace in many parts of the world.


True... I did buy my RF70-200mm 3 months before my R5 arrived because it was discounted by 20%. Losing the 3 months warranty vs 5 years was a reasonable exchange for the discount.
The initial batch of local R5's also had a custom strap (which I sold) and a spare battery which was good.

So far I have only had one minor repair needed in 10+ years for my old 7D which is promising. No problems with lenses. That said, the R5 Shooters facebook group has had are a bunch of people that have needed to send their R5 back for repair.


----------



## Emyr Evans (Nov 2, 2021)

This is where I shop from the UK: https://www.e-infin.com/uk/item/4158/canon_eos_r5_mirrorless_digital_camera_(body_only)

R5 is £2899 body which at today's currency rate is $3960, almost the same as the US pice.

Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Chig (Nov 2, 2021)

New Zealand also has the unlimited 5 year warranty on all Canon camera gear and 15% gst here which is higher than Australia.
If I go on a holiday overseas I can order a camera at a local shop and they send it to the airport for me to collect which means I buy it duty free and if you subtract the gst from the price then an R3 would only cost me $6,871 which isn't too bad.
Edit: the actual duty free price currently here is NZD9552.17 which is USD6,851.92 which is only $163 more than in the USA which has a Limited 1 year warranty .
If you're a professional (which I'm not) you don't pay gst either.

*Edit : I've checked with a local camera shop and you can indeed buy a camera from them which they send to the airport when you go for an overseas trip and you don't have to pay the gst *

Some Canon gear like the RF100-500 lens are really overpriced here , it's nearly twice the price of the EF100-400ii which I already have so I'm not in a hurry to upgrade to the RF version.

We have free healthcare too (which is great and a normal part of life in any civilised country) but not sure what that has to do with the price of cameras


----------



## PerKr (Nov 2, 2021)

why do people bring up healthcare? I mean, it is what it is and when it's "free" we pay quite a lot to have that anyway (in Sweden you're looking at tax levels at over 50% as there is not just the tax that is obviously declared as a tax but also employer fees which are in fact salary based taxes).

Anyway, this list is pointless without comparisons. We need to at the very least add the Sony A1 and Nikon Z9 to the list. And note that if you live in a high-tax location and try to import from abroad, you are likely to be struck with import duties and VAT to a degree that you basically save just pennies but might still be giving up warranties in the process.


----------



## mpmark (Nov 2, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


I’ll take that one step further, In Canada I pay even less then you and I still have free healthcare ;-)


----------



## mpmark (Nov 2, 2021)

kaihp said:


> So do we and the R3 is $500 cheaper here in Denmark than in the UK :|
> 
> It's much more about what the (local) market are willing to pay. Inside the EU, am I willing to accept the hazzle iof returns etc to save $570 on a $7500 item?
> Possibly not.



willing to pay? That has absolutely zero to do with the pricing. Pricing is set by different factors that all add up. Volume is one of them, more units will move in the US then in the UK.
Tax is a major one, it’s already included 20% in the price of the unit, the US price is before tax.
Lastly, companies have to protect themselves from the fluctuating in the exchange rate movement, the pound has been seen as a weak unstable currency in the past few years. The add a cushion due to this.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2021)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Should I mention that in the UK they have free healthcare in comparison to the US? I would gladly pay $3000 more for a camera than being bankrupted by major health issues. This price list is a joke.


$3k more for your camera isn't going to cover much for you. Basically, nothing. So you're going to need to add 20-30% to everything... your whole lifetime... and then some thrown in by others.


----------



## entoman (Nov 2, 2021)

pic said:


> Wait till you want/need Canon to do any repair or maintenance on it. Your UK address, your HK purchase and service in the UK: you're very likely to get refused service.


Canon CPS members can register any item of Canon gear, new or secondhand, bought anywhere in the world, and gain access to priority repair services carried out either by Canon or authorised independent repairers.

I don’t know what the situation is with other grey importers, but a friend of mine had an issue with his 5DMkiv while under warranty with Panamoz. He just got a quote from an authorised Canon repairer, had the camera fixed by them, and was reimbursed by Panamoz.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Must remember to put my prices up


Viagrasoft has some code that'll help you find way to raise the bottom line in stressful economic times.


----------



## USMarineCorpsVet (Nov 2, 2021)

There are still some well established authorized dealers in the US besides BH and Adorama that ship anywhere in the US and do not conduct themselves as tax collectors for every US state. Free shipping and no sales tax is a win/win for the consumer. (Of course, most states require you to declare these purchases and pay them for your out of state purchase.)


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 2, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Viagrasoft has some code that'll help you find way to raise the bottom line in stressful economic times.


@CanonFanBoy you have a one track mind !


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> @CanonFanBoy you have a one track mind !


The only track I have left.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

mpmark said:


> willing to pay? That has absolutely zero to do with the pricing. Pricing is set by different factors that all add up. Volume is one of them, more units will move in the US then in the UK.
> Tax is a major one, it’s already included 20% in the price of the unit, the US price is before tax.
> Lastly, companies have to protect themselves from the fluctuating in the exchange rate movement, the pound has been seen as a weak unstable currency in the past few years. The add a cushion due to this.


It was pointed out in earlier posts that the price differentials exist before tax is applied. And other Japanese manufacturers like Nikon and Sony don't have the high differentials against the UK.


----------



## Talys (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm (happily) surprised that Australia's price is competitive. So often they get the short end of the stick for many consumer goods.


----------



## Nick L (Nov 2, 2021)

I also could not deal with Canon UK's prices and bought my R5 from Panamoz with no issues at all, registered with CPS which states I cannot get warranty repair but who cares with a three year warranty. I was also on a number of lists for an RF 100-500L but after being told by a large dealer that it was unlikely I would see one this side of Christmas I ordered the 100-500L from Panamoz it took 6 days to arrive and was tracked the whole way with UPS. If Canon UK do not understand that having no stock does not allow them to charge stupid prices then more fool them, I have cancelled all the UK potential orders but will wait for Canon UK to realise the error of their ways 

Just a point the UK price vs the US price (with the highest state tax - Louisiana) still makes the UK RF 100-500L price difference $1036.74 or £751.26 dearer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2021)

pic said:


> They'll also protect themselves against currency exchange rate instabilities in one way or another in order to not have to change to list price too often.


Yes, they often mention their currency hedges in financial reports. A lot of it has been in US dollars so that is another reason why they can price Cameras lower in the US.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2021)

Talys said:


> I'm (happily) surprised that Australia's price is competitive. So often they get the short end of the stick for many consumer goods.


I noticed that. I wonder what happened to change it, or was it just perception?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2021)

I was able to preorder the R5 and get $200 off plus the payboo thing that refunded our very high sales tax so the savings was very significant. I suspect that someone wanting a R3 who attended some of the major camera shows where B&H was involved might get a few hundred off. There was a saving on lenses as well, but I had my EF lenses.


----------



## scottburgess (Nov 2, 2021)

Well, for those planning a US trip: *Oregon has no sales tax*. And the photography opportunities are beyond incredible (well, if you like mountains, forests, deserts, wildlife, waterfalls, coastlines, insects, and such--if you photograph only morose people in dreary, crumbling megacities, you're screwed). Pro Photo Supply in Portland, OR is a good place to order and pick up, and they do equipment rentals. Check prices vs. Blue Moon Camera, Shutterbug, Best Buy, etc...

Worth noting for foreign travelers: Crater Lake National Park, the south Oregon coast as well as Newport-Oceanside stretch, Silver Falls State Park, Columbia River Gorge from Troutdale to Hood River (both sides), and the Eagle Cap Wilderness and Cascade range for hikers. An exhaustive list could take years to compile. Even for waterfalls there's a separate book (_Waterfall Lover's Guide Pacific Northwest,_ 5th Edition by Gregory Plumb; it includes the author's visual ratings). And should I add Washington (Olympic Peninsula! More Cascades.) or Northern California (Redwood National Park)? Go on, book a trip, order an R3, bring your partner, have some fun.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

scottburgess said:


> Well, for those planning a US trip: *Oregon has no sales tax*. And the photography opportunities are beyond incredible (well, if you like mountains, forests, deserts, wildlife, waterfalls, coastlines, insects, and such--if you photograph only morose people in dreary, crumbling megacities, you're screwed). Pro Photo Supply in Portland, OR is a good place to order and pick up, and they do equipment rentals. Check prices vs. Blue Moon Camera, Shutterbug, Best Buy, etc...
> 
> Worth noting for foreign travelers: Crater Lake National Park, the south Oregon coast as well as Newport-Oceanside stretch, Silver Falls State Park, Columbia River Gorge from Troutdale to Hood River (both sides), and the Eagle Cap Wilderness and Cascade range for hikers. An exhaustive list could take years to compile. Even for waterfalls there's a separate book (_Waterfall Lover's Guide Pacific Northwest,_ 5th Edition by Gregory Plumb; it includes the author's visual ratings). And should I add Washington (Olympic Peninsula! More Cascades.) or Northern California (Redwood National Park)? Go on, book a trip, order an R3, bring your partner, have some fun.


I'd pay the UK prices to visit to photo that scene!


----------



## kaihp (Nov 2, 2021)

scottburgess said:


> Well, for those planning a US trip: *Oregon has no sales tax*. And the photography opportunities are beyond incredible (well, if you like mountains, forests, deserts, wildlife, waterfalls, coastlines, insects, and such--if you photograph only morose people in dreary, crumbling megacities, you're screwed). Pro Photo Supply in Portland, OR is a good place to order and pick up, and they do equipment rentals. Check prices vs. Blue Moon Camera, Shutterbug, Best Buy, etc...
> 
> Worth noting for foreign travelers: Crater Lake National Park, the south Oregon coast as well as Newport-Oceanside stretch, Silver Falls State Park, Columbia River Gorge from Troutdale to Hood River (both sides), and the Eagle Cap Wilderness and Cascade range for hikers. An exhaustive list could take years to compile. Even for waterfalls there's a separate book (_Waterfall Lover's Guide Pacific Northwest,_ 5th Edition by Gregory Plumb; it includes the author's visual ratings). And should I add Washington (Olympic Peninsula! More Cascades.) or Northern California (Redwood National Park)? Go on, book a trip, order an R3, bring your partner, have some fun.


*favourite and forget* as the meme goes on another site.

It's been almost 10 years since I did a Grand Circle round the Grand Canyon and went to a lot of National Parks in Nevada, Utah, and Arizona (and a few State Parks to boot). So many beautiful places - indeed the "America the Beautiful Pass" for all the National Parks are aptly named.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

Chig said:


> New Zealand also has the unlimited 5 year warranty on all Canon camera gear and 15% gst here which is higher than Australia.
> If I go on a holiday overseas I can order a camera at a local shop and they send it to the airport for me to collect which means I buy it duty free and if you subtract the gst from the price then an R3 would only cost me $6,871 which isn't too bad.
> Edit: the actual duty free price currently here is NZD9552.17 which is USD6,851.92 which is only $163 more than in the USA which has a Limited 1 year warranty .
> If you're a professional (which I'm not) you don't pay gst either.
> ...


Don't you in theory have to pay the tax when you return to New Zealand?


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 2, 2021)

pic said:


> Wait till you want/need Canon to do any repair or maintenance on it. Your UK address, your HK purchase and service in the UK: you're very likely to get refused service.


They will charge for repair if not covered by their guarantee but don't refuse service.


----------



## Chig (Nov 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Don't you in theory have to pay the tax when you return to New Zealand?


It looks like the law has been changed and you can only buy up to $700 of goods duty free now sadly , there didn't used to be a limit

Edit : this only applies to travellers entering NZ , so I can buy an R3 duty free when I fly to Sydney or where ever after all


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 3, 2021)

No doubt, France is the most expansive, from all countries, nowadays , R5 (body only) is 4499€ (= 5,210 USD) , with no extra waranty
R3 is 6000€ ( 6950 USD) , with no extra waranty...


----------



## SteveC (Nov 3, 2021)

scottburgess said:


> Worth noting for foreign travelers: Crater Lake National Park,


I should note that even *I* couldn't take a bad picture of Crater Lake with a point-and-shoot from the early 00s.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 4, 2021)

domo_p1000 said:


> The joys of being a photographer in the UK!


The gorgeous landscapes, the world's most beautiful gardens, the real ales... do not forget them!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2021)

Healthcare isn't 'free' anywhere. I believe most single payer/provider formats result in considerably cheaper and more efficient healthcare outcomes than the moronic and corrupted 'healthcare' system in the USA.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Healthcare isn't 'free' anywhere. I believe most single payer/provider formats result in considerably cheaper and more efficient healthcare outcomes than the moronic and corrupted 'healthcare' system in the USA.


"Moronic and corrupted" is a good description of some aspects of the Canon pricing policy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Healthcare isn't 'free' anywhere. I believe most single payer/provider formats result in considerably cheaper and more efficient healthcare outcomes than the moronic and corrupted 'healthcare' system in the USA.


Your belief is absolutely correct. The US spends far more on healthcare with a far lower return on investment in terms of life expectancy than countries with single payer systems.




Single-payer systems generally have an emphasis on primary/preventive care and offer the ability to get medical attention at little to no out-of-pocket cost when a problem first arises. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

/soapbox


----------



## domo_p1000 (Nov 4, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> The gorgeous landscapes, the world's most beautiful gardens, the real ales... do not forget them!


Very true!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> "Moronic and corrupted" is a good description of some aspects of the Canon pricing policy.


Possibly! I once saw an interview with a large corporation CFO and he said they made more money on currency fluctuations and hedging than retailing their product in some regions. For years Southwest Airlines made more money on fuel futures than flying customers and McDonalds, in reality, is not a fast food chain but a real estate company that earned and holds its value in freehold land transactions.

But however difficult Canon's pricing policies might be to understand to an outsider it is not on the same level of frustration and self serving corruption as the US 'healthcare' system.

P.S. I forgot TV's. 'Smart' TV sales now work on single digit percentage mark ups, typically 6%, they make their money on data collection and sales of that data not the sale of the TV....


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 4, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> The gorgeous landscapes, the world's most beautiful gardens, the real ales... do not forget them!


It does indeed, and I’ve just managed to win the black and white category of UK Landscape Photographer of the Year, a national competition that has over 46,000 entries and a £20,000 prize fund. So I’m feeling better off  (The runner-up used a Nikon  )


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> It does indeed, and I’ve just managed to win the black and white category of UK Landscape Photographer of the Year, a national competition that has over 46,000 entries and a £20,000 prize fund. So I’m feeling better off  (The runner-up used a Nikon  )


Well done and please post a link!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Well done and please post a link!


Many thanks Alan. Winner last image. 









Black and White - Landscape Photographer of the Year






www.lpoty.co.uk


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Many thanks Alan. Winner last image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the most gorgeous b&w images I have ever seen! It's so beautiful and atmospheric.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> That is one of the most gorgeous b&w images I have ever seen! It's so beautiful and atmospheric.


That’s very kind of you Alan, many thanks. If you get down to London at all over the Xmas period it’s part of the exhibition in London Bridge station from 15th Nov to 22nd Jan, then it moves to Leeds. Not sure where it goes after that.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 4, 2021)

I bought my Canon R6 at The Photography Show in September for a good discount with the RF 50mm f1.8 it was £ 2,199.00. After the show the same dealer was selling the body for £ 2,399 and the 50mm for £ 219 so £ 2,618. This was similar to the pricing of Panamoz but with full Canon UK warranties. 
Where I see the true price gouging in the UK is the cost for a second battery. The LP6-NH battery is £ 114 which is daylight robbery.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

jeffa4444 said:


> I bought my Canon R6 at The Photography Show in September for a good discount with the RF 50mm f1.8 it was £ 2,199.00. After the show the same dealer was selling the body for £ 2,399 and the 50mm for £ 219 so £ 2,618. This was similar to the pricing of Panamoz but with full Canon UK warranties.
> Where I see the true price gouging in the UK is the cost for a second battery. The LP6-NH battery is £ 114 which is daylight robbery.


It’s strange pricing. The R6 is relatively cheap here and there’s a cash back just started. Maybe I‘ll get one and sell some gear. The narrow lenses don‘t take full advantage of the higher resolution of the R5. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 6, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> The gorgeous landscapes, the world's most beautiful gardens, the real ales... do not forget them!


Every one knows England (different from UK) is the best place in the world, that's why there are so much people from England to live in France


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 6, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> Every one knows England (different from UK) is the best place in the world, that's why there are so much people from England to live in France


And yet, as a Frenchman, I've always enjoyed my vacations in Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, England.
In Ireland too, of course. Despite the sometimes inclement weather, main reason, I guess, why Britons usually choose Southern France.
And the best place in the world doesn't exist, the world just having too many "best places"...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> Every one knows England (different from UK) is the best place in the world, that's why there are so much people from England to live in France


Oh yeah, London is about the 10th largest French speaking city in the World, about the same as Bordeaux, Lille and Rennes so many French live here. Some claim it's the 6th, but best not to overstate.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 6, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> Every one knows England (different from UK) is the best place in the world, that's why there are so much people from England to live in France


France has roughly the same population as the UK but twice the geographical area. England is becoming desperately crowded; I recon that that, along with the weather and much lower property prices in France are the reasons. That and the culture and people of course. Don't believe the guy who said if god had intended the English and French to get along he wouldn't have created the English Channel / La Manche.


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 6, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> France has roughly the same population as the UK but twice the geographical area. England is becoming desperately crowded; I recon that that, along with the weather and much lower property prices in France are the reasons. That and the culture and people of course. Don't believe the guy who said if god had intended the English and French to get along he wouldn't have created the English Channel / La Manche.


The Channel is not English , is only the Channel   , hopefully there is the Channel between stupid "pre puber" Macron and idiot grown Borris


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Oh yeah, London is about the 10th largest French speaking city in the World, about the same as Bordeaux, Lille and Rennes so many French live here. Some claim it's the 6th, but best not to overstate.


that was probably the situation before Brexit, and London is certainly not the beautifullest place in UK, that's only for business  
...


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 6, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> And yet, as a Frenchman, I've always enjoyed my vacations in Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, England.
> In Ireland too, of course. Despite the sometimes inclement weather, main reason, I guess, why Britons usually choose Southern France.
> And the best place in the world doesn't exist, the world just having too many "best places"...


i'm saying about England, not UK  , it's really funny how overhere (Bretagne) people react, at first they see "english", but then if they discover you're from Scotland, Wales or Ireland, they welcome you, but if you still english, well, you still english for them...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> i'm saying about England, not UK  , it's really funny how overhere (Bretagne) people react, at first they see "english", but then if they discover you're from Scotland, Wales or Ireland, they welcome you, but if you still english, well, you still english for them...


My French-speaking (Walloon) Belgian friend once told me chauvinisme is a French word for good reason.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 6, 2021)

SwissFrank said:


> You may be better at dickering than I am but I was astonished how hard it was to get the HK retailers down to even B&H prices, both for laptops and for cameras.
> 
> Best deals I was getting was a shop on Nathan Rd on the east side, I think across from the park.
> 
> ...


I lived in China 2012-2014, so sounds like we had a small overlap. 

Honestly, I didn't haggle much, but checked out the vendors in TST along Nathan Rd. 

I bought the 300/2.8 from a vendor I no longer remember the name of, up near Mong Kok or maybe Sham Shui Po (found then on price.com.hk). They were up several floors in a building, you needed to buzz the door and take an elevator. They apparently were shipping a lot of lenses abroad.


----------

